# Help with 1977 Datsun B210!



## Brasileira (Apr 10, 2009)

Hi everyone! I recently got my hands on a 77 Datsun B210 as my first car. It's a little dinged up but I am excited to work on it.







































When I first got it, it ran fine till just recently it started smoking from under the hood coming out of the cylinder head, and whenever I hit the gas I would hear this odd clanking noise coming from under the hood. The car eventually died leaving me stranded on the freeway; the car would not start up again.

I got it towed back to my house and I tried starting it there and it started. Yeah I was like what the? Then the next day I tried starting it again and the battery had died. So I charged the battery today and put it back in and the car still won't start.

It cranks and tries and I see the engine rumbling and the belts turning but it just won't start. I am very new to cars, I took a small engine class in high school so I know a little bit here and there. I want to learn more while working on this car.

Any reason why you think the car won't start? Any advice is very much appreciated. Thank you


-Julianna


----------



## Brasileira (Apr 10, 2009)

some pics of under the hood


----------

